# CNET Radio going away?



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

CNET Radio was one of my favorite channels! 

As much as I hate TV audio rebroadcasts, There's enough of that already with Fox News, CNN, CNN HLN, and CNBC on XM, Tech TV would be a good replacement. unless there's other technology content providers I don't know about.

SAN FRANCISCO, Jan 16, 2003 
(BUSINESS WIRE) -- CNET Networks, Inc. (Nasdaq:CNET), the leading global media company informing and connecting the buyers, users and sellers of technology, today announced changes for CNET Radio. The company plans to expand its digital audio offerings while ending--effective Jan. 31--its traditional"on-air"CNET Radio AM 910 San Francisco/San Jose broadcasts.

The enhancements will begin this quarter with the launch of"CNET Radio Direct,"a twice-daily technology news program hosted by Brian Cooley. CNET Radio Direct will provide both an early-morning and after-market summary of the most important tech news, and be integrated into CNET Networks' Web sites, including News.com and CNET.com. It will be delivered digitally to registered subscribers. Listeners can go to www.CNETRadio.com for more information and to pre-register for the service.

CNET Networks was one of the first companies to stream radio on the Web, with the launch of CNET Radio in 1995. While the company's digital audio and video products thrive as an integrated part of the business, CNET Radio AM 910, which launched in 2000, was not meeting the company's financial objectives.

Four additional considerations led to this change in strategy:

-- Media consumption has shifted to the Internet, particularly

for technology professionals and enthusiasts, and is therefore

is the best platform to deliver CNET Networks' audio content.

-- Digital audio puts news-gathering control in users' hands,

enabling them to listen to programs when they want to, versus

relying on a radio broadcast schedule.

-- As reported for months on CNET Networks' Web sites, and most

recently at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES), personal

technology devices have achieved broad adoption, enabling

access to digital audio anytime, anywhere.

-- Underscoring all of these points, hundreds of CNET Radio 910

AM listeners have requested the station's content for download

on digital devices."By introducing tech audio to our broadcast audience of 100,000 listeners, CNET Radio 910 helped us establish a radio brand and category,"said Cooley, associate vice president of CNET Radio."We will leverage this momentum by packaging the station's content for delivery via the Internet, our company's core distribution platform. Our listeners can easily access online content, making this move a timely step forward, as we feed their desktops as well as their palmtops. It's all about mapping to their time and location needs."About CNET Networks

CNET Networks, Inc. is the leading global media company informing and connecting the buyers, users and sellers of technology, including IS/IT professionals, enterprise decision makers, executives, gamers and technology shoppers. A company with established Web sites throughout the United States, Europe and Asia, CNET Networks provides its award-winning content via the Web, wireless devices, broadband, radio and print. Its respected brand portfolio includes CNET, ZDNet, TechRepublic, mySimon, News.com, Download.com, GameSpot, Builder.com, Shopper.com, Computer Shopper magazine, CNET Radio, and CNET Channel.

CONTACT: CNET Networks

Martha Papalia, 617/225-3340

[email protected]

URL: http://www.businesswire.com


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I really never listened to cnet radio anyway.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope that XM puts a tech channel of their own, a science and tech channel or something.


----------



## salogdbs (Feb 17, 2003)

former CNET host Desmond Crisis is now test streaming..check his site: http://www.desmondcrisis.com


----------

